# Colubrids > Hognose >  Pink pastel hognose pair.

## GregBennett

Some pictures of my pink pastel pair.

Male on a normal female.


Female. She is the devil  :Devil:  reincarnated. She bites and tries to eat everything. :p

----------


## joepythons

Very nice hoggs  :Good Job: .I want a pair of albinos  :Razz:

----------


## GregBennett

> I want a pair of albinos


Thanks,

I should have some smoking albinos in about a month.  :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

> Thanks,
> 
> I should have some smoking albinos in about a month.


Drop me a pm when you have them  :Good Job:

----------


## mxrider42

They look a little PEACH colored to me!!!! LOL
Trey

----------


## fire-eyes

They're great. I have to admit that I find it very funny that a hognose would try to bite everything and eat anything, it doesn't seem to be what I would expect. Rather like an angry baby boa seeming cute when he thinks he's big and bad.

----------


## GregBennett

> Drop me a pm when you have them


Will do.




> They look a little PEACH colored to me!!!! LOL
> Trey


You better watch it.  :Razz:  Lori doesn't know what she's talking about.  :Rolleyes2:  LOL! 




> They're great. I have to admit that I find it very funny that a hognose would try to bite everything and eat anything, it doesn't seem to be what I would expect. Rather like an angry baby boa seeming cute when he thinks he's big and bad.


Most of my hognose will try to eat anything including fingers when I first open the bins.

----------


## Gregg Madden

Awesome pinks Greg...
I have a couple of bitey hogs too... I kinda like them like that... They seem to be the best eaters when they are like that...

----------


## GregBennett

> Awesome pinks Greg...
> I have a couple of bitey hogs too... I kinda like them like that... They seem to be the best eaters when they are like that...


Thanks Gregg.

I love my biters. They will eat anything every time offered.

----------


## Lolo76

Oooh, I love the pink hoggie!  :Smile:  How much will the babies sell for? As for the biting, it seems I got lucky with my Charlotte... she's completely lovable and gentle, but still eats like a champ.  :Good Job:

----------


## Boanerges

Beautiful  :Good Job:

----------

